# Makiwara Training and TSD



## Makalakumu (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

This is another video from Sensei Rivers of Motobu ha shito ryu.  This video shows how Okinawan Karateka practice makiwara training and it shows the difference between how many tangsoodoin were taught how to to punch.  Check it out and let us know what you think and what you do to condition your body.

http://www.virginiakempo.com/makiwara 3-07.rm

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 11, 2007)

This is the original site that has the vid download on it...

http://www.virginiakempo.com/martial_minute.htm


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

upnorthkyosa: you do know you can edit your posts, right? 

In reference to the video, we discussed this a bit in another thread, but I guess it deserves its own thread anyway. 

While my school doesn't use a makiwara (mostly because we're TSD, not Okinawan karate), we do have training bags with significant resistance built into them. You attack one of those things, and it attacks right back, Newton's 3rd Law of Motion in action. Very useful for building up strength and making sure your techniques are correct and on target. Can't tell you how many times I've pulled something or otherwise hurt myself with a careless kick.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Mar 15, 2007)

May I share a bit of history on this subject. In Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan, the makiwara was as big a part of training as any other aspect. This is largely due to the fact that much of the curriculum is derived from Shotokan, which came to Japan from Okinawa. But as Tang Soo Do came to the United States, less and less practitioners continued makiwara practice. If you look in the 50th Anniversary Moo Duk Kwan History by Hwang Kee, there is a picture of Hwang Kee with his students outside the temporary Headquarters during the Korean War. The same picture was in the 1970 Soo Bahk Do Dae Gam. If you look at his right hand, you will notice his first two knuckles enlarged, very much so. Use a small magnifying glass, as the picture is small. This was a very obvious result of makiwara practice, and was used to condition the body for hard style techniques(kicks, punches, strikes). As one progressed further, there was no need to continue conditioning as you aged, since the techniques become softer in higher levels, using more fluid and circular movements.anyway, not to drag on, Tang Soo Do does impliment makiwara practice, or at least did at one time. My teacher and myself continue to use the makiwara, to show as an example to future student, and hopefully pass down the practice to the next generation.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 15, 2007)

One of the things that I find interesting is how Sensei Rivers is punching.  Most tangsoodoin are taught to turn the fist all of the way over when they punch, so this three quarter turn conformation can seem foreign.  My teacher teaches us how to punch this way, however.  It was explained that punching in this manner aligned the body correctly and allowed a person to deliver more power.  Further, it was explained that the turn of this fist in this fashion actually made it easier for the fist to penetrate the solar plexus and even break off the xyphoid process.

Anyway, it's interesting stuff.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 16, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> One of the things that I find interesting is how Sensei Rivers is punching.  Most tangsoodoin are taught to turn the fist all of the way over when they punch, so this three quarter turn conformation can seem foreign.  My teacher teaches us how to punch this way, however.  It was explained that punching in this manner aligned the body correctly and allowed a person to deliver more power.  Further, it was explained that the turn of this fist in this fashion actually made it easier for the fist to penetrate the solar plexus and even break off the xyphoid process.
> 
> Anyway, it's interesting stuff.



Yeah, that did look a bit odd to me. I still finish with my fist flat (same position as the fist on the ITF kwan ki), though I agree that this should actually happen as you're making contact, and that it most certainly shouldn't start that way or get to that position prematurely. While the waist provides the power and the reach, it's that last twist at the end, while you're making contact, that provides that extra "mmph." 

I think perhaps what a lot of people do, though, is not turn over the rest of the arm with the punch. If you turn over the whole arm, not only is that all the more twisting power, but there's not as much of a problem with the radius and ulna being crossed (from my perception; feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this).


----------

